
A recap of front-end development in 2017 - JakeWesorick
https://levelup.gitconnected.com/a-recap-of-front-end-development-in-2017-7072ce99e727
======
WRONgG
I think something people forget about is the need to access the web on
crippled connections. The amount of information that lacks ability to connect
3G or less is awful. React and friends aren’t really helping this movement, as
the internet bloats. Does HN think that 2018 will be another boilerplate
removal year or one that adds more precious mMB MB to every page load?

